# Changed 12 Volt plug to a USB Socket



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

My 2013 Burstner Elegance has factory fitted cigarette 12 volt plugs. One on both TV points and one located under the worktop in the kitchen. I have absolutely no use for the one in the kitchen so looked at what I could do with it.

I am always charging some sort of telephone ipad etc. So had a look at getting a USB connection point so the USB cable could plug directly into the socket and charge. I though a direct replacement for the 12v cigarette socket would be ideal.

Found a company called Alan Butcher Components who supply the same product line which Burstner install at the factory. The do a USB socket which also converts the 12 volts to 5 volts for the charging. It cost 37Pounds delivered for the socket and I was able to use the original chrome cover.

Works well and great to be able to charge anything with a USB. Well worth the effort IMHO


----------



## crusader (Jul 5, 2012)

stewart , our aspire comes with one fitted so in my wisdom thinking i could make a lead up to power a 6volt digital radio , yes i know they only put out 5 volts but my mind thought well it may work ( just like having not fully charged batteries ) well the answer is there is not enough amperrage to power it so will buy a 12volt to 6 volt adapter , lesson learnt / cost nothing :roll: , jim


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

stewartwebr said:


> My 2013 Burstner Elegance has factory fitted cigarette 12 volt plugs. One on both TV points and one located under the worktop in the kitchen. I have absolutely no use for the one in the kitchen so looked at what I could do with it.
> 
> I am always charging some sort of telephone ipad etc. So had a look at getting a USB connection point so the USB cable could plug directly into the socket and charge. I though a direct replacement for the 12v cigarette socket would be ideal.
> 
> ...


Sir!! you wuz robbed.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> stewartwebr said:
> 
> 
> > My 2013 Burstner Elegance has factory fitted cigarette 12 volt plugs. One on both TV points and one located under the worktop in the kitchen. I have absolutely no use for the one in the kitchen so looked at what I could do with it.
> ...


Look at my profile, I'm a canny Scotsman. Don't you think I searched the world for the cheapest unit. The one you link to is CBE. Burstner install Berker products which seem to be more expensive. Thanks for your concern


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Have your cake and eat it with one of these - from 99p at our local market, upwards - depends where you buy.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

trevd01 said:


> Have your cake and eat it with one of these - from 99p at our local market, upwards - depends where you buy.


Looked at those as well Trevor. The 12Volt sockets are slightly smaller diameter than the plug you show. You can of course overcome that by using an adaptor. But once you spend what we do on our ans do you really want to spoil the look with adapters and plugs sticking out everywhere? I certainly didn't and for perhaps 20 Quid more had a nice neat installation.

Just wish more manufacturers would fit them as standard.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

stewartwebr said:


> trevd01 said:
> 
> 
> > Have your cake and eat it with one of these - from 99p at our local market
> ...


That was just a generic picture.

The ones we have are virtually flush, maybe a 3mm lip, no thicker than the plug cover. The latest one I bought has two USB sockets, with a higher power socket (iPad etc) and a standard one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I got two from China, drill a nice rough hole, grind the back of the plug, slap some sticky stuff around it, shove it in the hole and wire it up, perfick, it works the same as a £37 one, only mine have two slots one dedicated for junk iphones.

I too do not believe in spending money, although Cider has attained a certain charm of late, tastes best out of an Andy Capp glass.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

trevd01 said:


> Have your cake and eat it with one of these - from 99p at our local market, upwards - depends where you buy.


I have two of those and have used them for the past 4 years - means I can still use the normal socket for other devices should I wish to.

Colin


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I think the issue is that the OP has "hella" 12v sockets NOT standard 12v cigarette sockets... Hella are more common in trucks, on bikes and in continental vans.. A simple plug in USB charger would be the answer but after a few web searches I cant find one..
Seems a lot of cash just for the socket.. !! I would change to a standard 12v cigarette socket, which may be a lot cheaper and then plug in one of the Griffin dual USB 2amp chargers,, Your covered for everything then..


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

tonka said:


> I think the issue is that the OP has "hella" 12v sockets NOT standard 12v cigarette sockets... Hella are more common in trucks, on bikes and in continental vans.. A simple plug in USB charger would be the answer but after a few web searches I cant find one..
> Seems a lot of cash just for the socket.. !! I would change to a standard 12v cigarette socket, which may be a lot cheaper and then plug in one of the Griffin dual USB 2amp chargers,, Your covered for everything then..


Tonka, you are correct. The Burstner installed 12Volt sockets are not standard size they are manufactured by Berker and are much smaller in diameter than the standard ones. The socket also sits in a row with others with nice chrome covers. I obviously wanted to retain the factory finished look.

Come on guys we spend thousands on our vans is 37 Quid that much to keep up the appearance of a proffessional job. I certainly thought it was well worth while.


----------



## crusader (Jul 5, 2012)

stewart , with you all the way , your money = your choice , why devalue it with 50 bob ebay tat :lol: , i needed to mount a 12v socket in the locker under the bed to power sub pump to fill water tank had to drill a 28mm hole only had a 25mm zip bit ,,,,,,, thought do i drill it then file ??? nah went to local ironmongers ( like an aladins cave )bought one =£ 1.99 , if i never use it again its money well spent , go enjoy , jim


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The Maplins 12 volt laptop charger I use has a USB socket included, so no drilling (or other inconvenience) incurred.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Going to be fitting 4 or 5 cigar points myself in more convenient positions and taking advantage of an additional hab battery being on all the time. The one visible will cost more than twice the 4 others put together.


----------

